# Question on Time Warner



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Good day to All,
I was not sure where to post this. I currently have AT & T Uverse and was considering switching to Time Warner Cable here in TX. Can anyone elaborate on the quality of the STB/DVR Receiver that they use in regards to Dolby Digital and HMDI Picture? Has anyone had any issues or complaints about TW's quality???
Ialso wish I knew what model type and specs of the STB that they use. I cannot seem to find any info on their site...

Thanks in advance


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

We've had TWC for years now and I guess it's ok. Their CS leaves a little to be desired if you ever call with issues. Only 2 shows can be DVR'd if they're playing at the same time which has been an issue at times. Audio/video quality has been good. This Tuesday we'll be switching to Google Fiber but TWC was ok. Here's our box.


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Jbrax,
Uverse ain't bad, but I have this issue where almost every change between commercials my demon x4000 receiver clicks like it's going into a different Dolby digital mode. Or if I change stations I get the same loud clicking. I'm not sure if it's Uverse or the stations or the Denon but it's very annoying. 
If I turn on the Front height speakers the clicking is even louder.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like a setting on the Denon. My Onkyo is set for "straight decode" so it outputs Dolby Digital on most stations. I've never had that issue.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would go into whichever input your cable box is in and check the audio output setting. If you have a "straight decode" option try selecting that. That way your Denon isn't adding any audio processing and should stop the clicking. Most stations broadcast a Dolby Digital signal so that's what your AVR display should show most of the time.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

mikriman said:


> Thanks Jbrax,
> Uverse ain't bad, but I have this issue where almost every change between commercials my demon x4000 receiver clicks like it's going into a different Dolby digital mode.


That's because it is. Station material and advertising material don't necessarily have the same audio encoding. One can be Dolby 5.1 while the other is Dolby 2.0. Or 1.0.



> Or if I change stations I get the same loud clicking. I'm not sure if it's Uverse or the stations or the Denon but it's very annoying.


It's the stations. TW subscribers have the same problem.



> If I turn on the Front height speakers the clicking is even louder.


 The clicking is caused by electromagnetic relays changing your speaker configuration.

Have you tried turning on Dolby IIz or DTS Neo:X and leaving it on? They should turn on all of your speakers all of the time, which should minimize the number of times the relays change state.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have the clicking issue and for now I still have Time Warner.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

As I mentioned, the clicks are from the relays enabling and disabling speakers. The intent of those relays is to minimize the potential audible noise generated in unused speaker channels, whether due to hiss from the source device, crosstalk from other inputs, or whatever. When a speaker is disconnected, no noise can come from it. 

When watching TV stations which change their audio configurations frequently (e.g. during every advertisement), this is a case of the cure being worse than the disease.

If you configure your system (E.G by using a stereo analog connection from the cable box, or by enabling multichannel upmixing for all inputs in the receiver or otherwise defeating the receiver's audio format auto-detect functionality) so that the speaker configuration doesn't need to change, then the relays won't be triggered.


----------



## liangsako (Jan 23, 2015)

My Onkyo is set for "straight decode" so it outputs Dolby Digital on most stations. I've never had that issue.


----------

